# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Montreal Reggae Festival 2014 - Montreal

## irie always

Aug 15 -17 

My sister and I plan on being tourists that weekend - booking a hotel down by the Old Port and having a great time as the festival.

http://montrealinternationalreggaefestival.com/

Great line up - Percy Sledge - Etana - Alison Hinds - Maxi Priest - Sean Paul- Marcia Griffiths - Sanchez - I Octane - Demarco

----------

